# One for you SOUTHERN BOYS!!!!!!!!!!



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ Raccoon Sandwich

~ 1 cleaned raccoon, remove as much fat as possible
~ 2 onions, quartered
~ 1/4 cup sage
~ our favorite bbq sauce 
Place raccoon in a large pan. Cover with water.

Add the onions and the sage.

Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low and cook until tender and meat starts to fall off the bones.

Remove from pan and let cool.

Remove the meat from the bones and add to a crock pot.

Cover with bbq sauce and heat on high or low until hot.

Serve on buns and enjoy.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...I think I might do that with some beaver !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That sounds awsome, Hmmmm!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

As I read, I thought you were going to end with. Throw away the meat and you now have used crock pot.

Again I am looking forward to try this...hmm..
Why is it that you only recomend this to southern boys ? Are they special


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey OAC you forgot the Beer!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Besides prepared right you would be back for seconds as I was. It is not so much the animal as how prepared. Iate more than most would choose though I would and did eat seconds!! Might have been the Beer LOL.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh yes, beer


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Raccoon might be a bit severe to start, but so would woodchuck. This seems an acquired taste . . . Opposum might jump in there as a rodent feast to many, but not everyone. I love snapping turtle soup, but laws restrict the harvesting of same with stringent rules. I used to collect mussels from lake flats, but totally illegal to date in my neck-of-the-woods. Do we have too many restrictive laws pertaining to obtaining succulent morsels? Can laws restrict us from mushroom hunting? Who comes up with our laws? Add a wolf, kill a hundred deer per season, but spare the delicious freshwater mussel makes no sense to me. Cliffy


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

"Why is it that you only recomend this to southern boys ? Are they special "

Down south is the only place you can find eat'in raccoons---I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

This southern boy has a policy against eating anything with hands.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not live all that far from Detroit. Last year there was a story about this black gentleman which lived in Detroit and who had a sign up in his front yard. Fresh raccoon For Sale ! he was interviewed on tv and said he got tired of seeing all these good eating raccoon running around at night...so he started shooting them with a .22. Not sure how the story ended but he had customers.


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

I love some BBQed raccoon.

Some years back there was big den tree down by the spring branch at the family farm (unfortunately it's since been cut down). But every year I'd go sit near that tree late in the afternoon with my Marlin 39A .22. Just at dusk dark the old sow raccoon would come out, climb down the tree, and head off through the woods to forage. Then her cubs would come out on a big wide flat limb and start scuffling and playing. I'd head shoot 2 of them, I never took over 2 and there was almost always 3 or 4 cubs. I did this for 8 years running, every year.

The cubs were less than ½ grown but they were past the point of tasting like milk. If anyone here has ever shot a young raccoon or squirrel that's still on 100% mama's milk they know what I mean. The meat has a milky taste.

I'd skin and dress both raccoons and carry them to an elderly lady and her husband that lived down the road from me. She made her own mustard based BBQ sauce, it was the best I have ever tasted. She'd BBQ both raccoons and I'd give her and her husband one of them and take the other one for me and my 2 children. She always made me a big fat rice pudding pie to go with it. Man I miss that good eating!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't suppose you might be privy to the recipe of that sauce would you ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story Tanka, I remember when I was with my buddy up around Akron Ohio and the squirrel season was just over and the locals were all excited about the upcoming ground hog hunt, I said to myself that you must be awful desperate to have to want to eat squirrel or ground hog, mind you the ground hogs were huge there, since then I've eaten or will try just about anything out there, its all in how you prepare it, when in Panama and the Iguana season came up you could go to the market and pick out a live one that was all tied up out of a pile probably 12 ft. high, cooked up you couldn't tell the difference between the best fried chicken you've ever eaten and Iguana.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

2 lbs of ground deer
1/2 lb ground smoked fresh bacon 
chopped jalepeno (as desired)
greek seasoning (as desired)
morre's marinade

combine in bowl and let marinade over night in frig.

Prepare into patties and grill as you please


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

1 lb venison minute stakes
jalepeno (halfed length wise)
toothpicks
cream cheese (small tub)
Moore's Marinade

cut minute stake in strips ( 2"x 4" strips)
let stakes marinade in Moore's (your choice Marinade) over night
take sliced jalepenos and stuff with cream cheese
roll minute stake strips around stuffed peppers and apply toothpick.

grill as desired.

**can stuff jalepenos with cheddar cheese or cheese of choice. after grilling is done. If cheese is in before grilling , the cheese will melt away.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never heard of Moore's marinade....but guessing it must be good, you have me drueling here.


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I don't suppose you might be privy to the recipe of that sauce would you ?


No I don't. I sure wish I'd have had the brains to get that recipe from her.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats How we do our Possum too!!! LMBO


----------

